
Xavier Naidoo to Represent Germany in Stockholm - Tomte
http://www.eurovision.tv/page/news?id=xavier_naidoo_to_represent_germany_in_stockholm
======
Tomte
Mr. Naidoo is a fundamentalist Christian who stirred controversy with
homophobic lyrics and his political views which can be summed up as "far
right", "conspiracy nut" and "9/11 truther".

The German Twitterverse is exploding, and just about every newspaper is
running highly critical commentary.

